# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب مخطوط فتح العليم الخبير في تهذيب النسب العلمي بأمر من الأمير

## احمد الرحاوي

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم وبه أستعين وأصلي وأسلم على خير الورى سيدنا محمد النبي الهادي الأمين.
الى الإخوة الكرام في موقع اللوكة ، لي عظيم الشرف أن أكون من بين المنتمين لهذا الموقع وألتمس من الإخوة الذين يتوفرون على نسخة من هذا المخطوط القيم والمتخصص في أنساب الشرفاء العلميين ببلاد المغرب أن يرفعوه لنا على هذا الموقع والله يجازي من أحسن عملا.
وشكري لكم والسلام ختام.

----------


## احمد الرحاوي

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم لا إله إلا هو وعليه فليتوكل المومنون وصلاة وسلام على خير الورى ونبي الهدى حبيبنا محمد الرسول الأمين .
أما بعد ، إخوتي الكرام فلا زال طلبي قائما ، فالمرجو من فضلكم ومن كل من يتوفر على نسخة من هذا المخطوط أن يساعد بها الباحثين ، والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا .
والسلام ختام.

----------


## حسين الشيخ

الف شكر لكم وفقكم الله

----------


## عبد الخالق البوزيدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي حمل من هنا

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

طلب مساعدة
نشر الكتاب على موقع آخر 
إذ لا يمكنني تحميله من هذا الموقع

----------


## حميد المرزوقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النسخة المرفوعة رقمية وليست مصورة. 
وهذا رابط آخر لمن لم يتمكن من تحميلها :
http://archive.org/download/nsb-3lm/3lm.zip

----------

